# Need For Speed Underground 2 R34



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

Well.....seeming as i cant have a *real* R34,i thought i'd post up a few (craply taken) pics of my R34 i've recently modded up on Need For Speed Underground 2.Again....sorry for the crap pics,the TV made the pictures go weird...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

My Lad plays that and wants to run a Skyline ,do you have a cheat to get one .Cheers.


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Thats funny with the amount of bank you have... 1248

Cuz if you think- 1+1=2+2=4+4=8


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

a bit low on torque m8 get it mapped !!
lol


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

WTF is it with those dam roof scoops??? BLERGH....


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

That is one DECENT game !!!  

Racing the 4X4 Trucks like the Escalade and powersliding them is MAJORLY addictive though ! ha ha 

Michael


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah how do you get the GTR? I've been trying for ages and the only cheat I find doesnt unlock it in the story mode.....


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I didn't actually know you could get a GTR!


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

http://img84.exs.cx/img84/5250/verdens_styggeste_nfsu2_bil.jpg

a small experiment, trying to make the ugliest combination of car and modifications in nfsu2. 

edit: an r34 without any bodykit mods, simply because every bodykit style is outrageous laxpower-ish..

http://img132.exs.cx/img132/4120/r34clean12wk.png
http://img64.exs.cx/img64/9520/r34clean20gh.png
http://img64.exs.cx/img64/2900/r34clean39vs.png


----------



## jj-japcar (Nov 22, 2004)

looks pretty good to me


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

you have to win a URL race in Stage 5 to unlock the Skyline.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

crap


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

hoodedreeper said:


> you have to win a URL race in Stage 5 to unlock the Skyline.


I got the GTR stage 3/4.....................


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

strange....ahwell....

I need help....i've got 100% parts unlocked and 100% completion in Stage 5,but the Wide Arch is still locked,any one know how/where i can unlock it?


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

hoodedreeper said:


> strange....ahwell....
> 
> I need help....i've got 100% parts unlocked and 100% completion in Stage 5,but the Wide Arch is still locked,any one know how/where i can unlock it?


i think you can only use the in the main menu option "customize", i dont think you can buy them in the story mode.

they look quite lax-power anyways


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

just download a save game 
i know i did


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

I bought the game myself, and came REALLY close to beating the game when my file somehow got deleted...  

Anyhoo, from what I've learned, there are NO, I repeat: NO cheats that'll work on the console versions. I've tried all of them for Gamecube; all of hem were bullpoo.

Here's a bunch of tips/tricks I've found in the game:

The Skyline's unlocked after you beat a URL race in stage 5, and it comes after you unlock I believe either the WRX or the Evo 8...I forget which.

For those of yo with Hydro troubles; try this: make your car hit a wall; while the car is still touching the wall, start using your hydros. With some patience and luck, your car will bounce. This can be done WITHOUT level 3 hydros!

For extra money or "bank", stick with one car throughout the entire game (or until you unlock the Skyline  ); the less money you spend on another car, the more you'll be able to buy upgrades when they first come out.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

what?!? no wide arch in story mode  dammit...now that s*cks! i'll try it on the other customization. Thanks for the tips The_Red_Racer!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

It's the last car you unlock in the whole game.
My bro has done it all in a Pug 106(he had a week of school as was ill).
I'm doing it in my 240SX.


----------



## Bighead_Edd (Oct 6, 2004)

To get widebody kits in story mode, you must win 11 outrun races at stage 5. Hope this helps!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

Bighead_Edd said:


> To get widebody kits in story mode, you must win 11 outrun races at stage 5. Hope this helps!


thanks for that!

Am i still on Stage 5 if i've completed ALL the races?


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

It depends on what races you mean; Have you done all the required races, URL races, and world event races?


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

yup....and i'm now working on all the races i missed in Stage 1,2,3,4 and 5 using the World Map.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm just doing the races that i find.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

hoodedreeper said:


> yup....and i'm now working on all the races i missed in Stage 1,2,3,4 and 5 using the World Map.


Theres a bug in the PC version, that if you go to the races via the world map, when you win it doesn't update your money.............


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Actually, it's not a glitch; all you have to do is restart the race before you even start...umm...racing. Win the restarted race and you'll get the $$$


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

i'm playing the Xbox version any way


----------



## umr4n (Aug 26, 2004)

you've got to do about 11 outrun races on stage 5. You should then get 1 out of 3 wide body kits.


----------



## Nismo_boi (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi i have need for speed underground 2 and i was woundering what was your fastest anyone has got there skyline because i have got 236 mph!!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

i think i've hit 220mph with mine....but my R34 is in desperate need of engine tuning.


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Here's my R34, I kept it sleeper style.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

nice ride The_Red_Racer! reminds me 'sort of' like a Tommy Kaira skyline i once saw

+note i said 'sort of' and not 'exactly the same'


----------



## Spyrer (Sep 28, 2004)

More importantly, did anyone notice how strange the inital car ratings are?

And has anyone bothered to max them all out and test? Strange if you ask me.

I just finished the game, always using my mx-5 and sometimes a 350Z just for fun.


----------



## LT7 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey there guys, just new to the board and saw this thread.

I noticed there are a few people wanting to know if you can get the Skyline BEFORE doing stage 5 URL races.....

There is are cheats avaliable if you just cant wait....

http://www.nfsunlimited.net/underground2/cheats/

This addy will show you all you need to know.

Hope it helps

P.S. I ready a thread that someone could n't get the wide body kits even after you get 100% unlocks in career mode. You have to finish the game (Beat the last guy in a URL race) and then the wide body kits are avaliable in the customize screen.

peace
LT


----------

